# found a neat thing to do



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

for Xmas... First find some old ball ornaments, 
sand them with fine paper,
put Modge Podge on them with a sponge brush,
dip them in tiny beads....
Ta..da...new , cute, and different ornaments.

I am heading to the thrift shoppe for old ornaments today. I have a ton of beads someone gave me, will pick up some Modge Podge, and will have my annual Xmas exchange gifts.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

sounds like that could be really pretty! we'll need pictures if possible! I have a bunch of beads, too...always thinking I"m going to make beaded purses...never get around to them


----------

